# 5 1/4 Bays and Fans



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

I currently have one bay fan configuration that has 3 not sure what size fans that fit into 1 5 1/4 drive bay. These are my ony intakes. Was wondering abut suggestions for more intake or if this would be enough, have 2 exhaust fans in the rear and none on the top unless you consider the power supply fan an exhaust fan. The PSU fan is facing the top and has very little clearance. Not sure it does the case much good or the PSU for that matter.

Anyway just looking for suggestions to keep the case a little cooler with minimal use of power tools.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I have one fan in the back sucking out hot air, then theres the psu fan
doing the same on top of that one. I have a zalman 7000 cpu hsf.
On my case I took the side panel off got a small chisel and punched a
round hole a little smaller then the fan Im using. The hole is approx 3 inches.
I then used black electrical tape to clean up the rough edges caused by
the chisel. Installed the fan blowing down on cpu. Works like a charm.
I have no fans up front. You may want to put a screen over said fan
as it chew on fingers or anything else that may obstruct when running..
Most store bought cases nowadays have a fan on the side. Ive noticed
that those fans are most of the time used to exhaust. Ive noticed a 
temp decrease if that fan is turned around, sucking in.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, I have CPU Fan. I am using the Zalman CNPS9500. PSU, of Coarse. An system exhaust fan and an expansion slot card fan as exhausts. Then I have the 5 1/4 drive bay configuration.


----------

